# Ahb T-shirts Design...



## Cocko (12/6/09)

I have chosen the above from going through the suggestion thread and tallying positive responses... I ended up with 13 but needed to cull to 10 to be able to poll. The IBrew take on the IPod logo was well received but was pretty much dismissed due to the site of the same name, so was one of the 13 removed.

Remember these are ideas and not Final designs!

So the grand plan from here is to finalise the IDEA and get Franko to do up a final design for us...

Then pricing, then ordering.

VOTING IS OPEN FOR 2 WEEKS! [Ending Sunday 28th June 2009]

Edit: Obviously all designs will include AHB Logo OR simply www.aussiehomebrewer.com on it somewhere...


BASIC graphic idea to give some visual aspect - NOT final design:

1.
View attachment 28010


2.
View attachment 28000


3.
Well it speaks for it self really....

4.
View attachment 28001


5.
View attachment 28002


6.
View attachment 28004


7.
View attachment 28008


8.
View attachment 28005


9.
View attachment 28006


10.
View attachment 28011


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/6/09)

Damn this is a tough decision!!!

Vote cast.

Folks please also make sure you only vote once in each section, and for a different design in each section...the whole Idea is to get preferences...not for people to vote for the same design 3 times otherwise it defeats the purpose.

Good work cocko. Can't wait to see the results from this.

Pok


----------



## Adamt (12/6/09)

The design of the first one (obviously the greatest.. but I'm not biased or anything!) probably should be something like:

"BEER" in big text
<picture>
"Now with colour, flavour and aroma" in smaller text
"aussiehomebrewer.com"

This will be an interesting poll!


----------



## Cocko (12/6/09)

Adamt said:


> The design of the first one (obviously the greatest.. but I'm not biased or anything!) probably should be something like:
> 
> "BEER" in big text
> <picture>
> ...



Done.


----------



## paulwolf350 (12/6/09)

I like them all.................................... would like one of each

Paul


----------



## eric8 (12/6/09)

I Hope we can get it finalised by the end of winter so that we can use our hoodies, it's getting damn cold here in Sydney.


----------



## Fents (12/6/09)

saving my vote so when it comes to the final call and two designs are close i can have it swung around on 1 vote - prick of a bloke arnt i?


----------



## Pennywise (12/6/09)

ha ha, the way things are looking wont make much of a difference, looks like I'll be happy either way it goes, the 3 I voted for are the top 3


----------



## hatchor (12/6/09)

I voted but don't care...... I would wear all of those designs!! :beerbang:


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/6/09)

Bump for the night crowd.


----------



## Fourstar (12/6/09)

Simple really = awesome.

Nuff Said.


----------



## Cocko (12/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Simple really = awesome.
> 
> Nuff Said.



The original: Simple really.

View attachment 28021


Should have made it, awesome idea... COUGH COUGH CHOKE!!


----------



## Fourstar (12/6/09)

Cocko said:


> View attachment 28021



That better be 'alcohol' and not diacetyl! :angry: 
hehehe! :lol:


----------



## Cocko (12/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> That better be 'alcohol' and not diacetyl! :angry:
> hehehe! :lol:



Smart arse! Love it! :lol: 

No no, Its PVC.... Just jokes.

Its Ethanol!


----------



## samhighley (14/6/09)

Somewhat surprisingly, there appears to be a clear front runner.

I was expecting about 10% of votes for each option.


----------



## Cocko (15/6/09)

Seems to be a few on line.. just bumping for voting!


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/6/09)

Wow interesting that there is one that is leaps and bounds ahead of the others...nice work to who ever came up with that idea.


----------



## warra48 (16/6/09)

Worked out my votes, and then saw the graphics, and changed them after seeing the "Simple Really" design. Love that one.


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/6/09)

I suppose you could say that detemining the winner would be "simple, really"?


----------



## Steve (16/6/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> I suppose you could say that detemining the winner would be "simple, really"?




Certainly looking that way. Nice work Sammy.
Steve


----------



## samhighley (16/6/09)

Steve said:


> Certainly looking that way. Nice work Sammy.



I just did up the graphics. Sully put forward the concept.


----------



## Adamt (16/6/09)

Yeah, but Sully is simple... really.


----------



## Steve (16/6/09)

Sammy said:


> I just did up the graphics. Sully put forward the concept.



Not saying that its a given....but where do you envisage the www.aussiehomebrewer.com.au going? On the back?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## geoff_tewierik (16/6/09)

You only need aussiehombrewer.com (don't need www or au) and I've seen a number of shirts (and own a couple) which have the website across the back of the neck, or on the sleeve.


----------



## pokolbinguy (25/6/09)

Voting ends this weekend folks....get in if you haven't voted


----------



## Cocko (25/6/09)

geoff_tewierik said:


> You only need aussiehombrewer.com (don't need www or au) and I've seen a number of shirts (and own a couple) which have the website across the back of the neck, or on the sleeve.




Yep, just 'aussiehomebrewer.com' and back of the neck sounds cool.

:icon_cheers: 


Good bump Pok!


----------



## Sully (25/6/09)

Adamt said:


> Yeah, but Sully is simple... really.


Just tuned in to the thread and I find this... fecker..... :angry: <_< :lol: 


Well, the simple things in life are often the best...


----------



## eric8 (29/6/09)

Cocko i take it we now have a winner in this, so how long do we think it may be until we get the printers rolling??
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko (29/6/09)

eric8 said:


> Cocko i take it we now have a winner in this, so how long do we think it may be until we get the printers rolling??
> :icon_cheers:



It seems pretty clear which design is most liked!

I will contact Franko and hopefully he can do the final design up for us...

Then I will get final pricing and start taking orders!

Cheers


----------



## Franko (2/7/09)

Just PM'd you Cocko happy to help.

So the Simple design is the one were after yes!

Franko


----------



## Cocko (2/7/09)

Thats the one!

'Simple Really'


----------



## eric8 (13/7/09)

Bumpity, bump bump.
Anything doing??


----------



## Cocko (13/7/09)

Just waiting on Franko to hits us up with the 'Final' artwork and we shall be away!

Any progress Franko?


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Franko (13/7/09)

Cocko said:


> Just waiting on Franko to hits us up with the 'Final' artwork and we shall be away!
> 
> Any progress Franko?
> 
> ...



not yet sorry mate been a little here and now the kids are on holidays "Serenity now"


----------



## Supra-Jim (13/7/09)

Franko said:


> not yet sorry mate been a little here and now the kids are on holidays "Serenity now"



Don't you remember it was 'serenity now' that put Lloyd Braun in the nuthouse in the first place. You gotta yell 
*
"Hoochimama!!"​*


----------



## Franko (13/7/09)

*"Hoochimama!!"*


----------



## Cocko (22/7/09)

Friendly check in Franko?


:icon_cheers:


----------



## eric8 (30/7/09)

Bump.


----------



## Pennywise (7/8/09)

"cough" bump h34r:


----------



## Cocko (7/8/09)

Been Chattin with Franko... His on it!


----------



## eric8 (18/8/09)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## Cocko (18/8/09)

I have asked Franko a couple of times about it and he said he is on to it!

Maybe there is another design wizard on here who can finalise a decent res. design?

PM me if you have the skills!


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko (30/8/09)

Ok, Franko is out, is there any design wizards out there who can do a hi-res version of the voted design?

I will ask my marketing manager during the week and he may be able to.....

Is there still interest in this?

Sorry for the prolonged actions but it can still happen.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## O'Henry (30/8/09)

I'm still interested. Will hassle my friend, maybe he can do something. He is notoriously unreliable though. Perhaps I can bribe him with beer...


----------



## Franko (30/8/09)

I'm sorry guys but things are a bit hectic at the moment and I just don't have the time

Franko


----------



## Cocko (30/8/09)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='513198' date='Aug 30 2009, 11:50 PM']Perhaps I can bribe him with beer...[/quote]

I think you have answered your own question!


----------



## Cocko (30/8/09)

Franko said:


> I'm sorry guys but things are a bit hectic at the moment and I just don't have the time
> 
> Franko



No drama mate! You can still order some merch when ready!  

:icon_cheers:


----------



## O'Henry (31/8/09)

Cocko said:


> I think you have answered your own question!




We are talking about the guy who left a perfectly good patch of pale ale in the primary and then had to ditch it, wondering why it smelt and tasted so feral. There is only so far you can hassle someone. He is yet to brew and bottle a batch without me at his house hassling him.

Edit: Man I hope he doesn't read this thread... if he ever gets around to joining.


----------



## Pennywise (31/8/09)

Still interested here for sure


----------



## pokolbinguy (11/10/09)

Can we get this buy back up and running...I want my shirt 

Its been 4 months since we voted


----------



## Cocko (12/10/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Can we get this buy back up and running...I want my shirt
> 
> Its been 4 months since we voted




Know anyone who can knock up a higher res. version of the final design Pok?

I have a had a couple of people tell they will try but am still waiting....

Thats all we need - I am still ready and able to organise the printing/buy etc....

Anyone?


----------



## brettprevans (12/10/09)

if its a relatively simple job for a graphic designer to do, then i might be able to persaude my missus to do it. she just doesnt have a lot of time. so if its simple/quick to do then i have more chance of convincing her.


----------



## Steve (12/10/09)

Send Sammy a PM. He designed it and put it up for vote. He's a graphic designer so will be able to convert his artwork to whatever file you need i.e. eps or jpg etc. Just a thought.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Cocko (12/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> if its a relatively simple job for a graphic designer to do, then i might be able to persaude my missus to do it. she just doesnt have a lot of time. so if its simple/quick to do then i have more chance of convincing her.



Cool, let me know CM2... 




Steve said:


> Send Sammy a PM. He designed it and put it up for vote. He's a graphic designer so will be able to convert his artwork to whatever file you need i.e. eps or jpg etc. Just a thought.
> Cheers
> Steve



Will do, cheers Steve.


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/10/09)

Otherwise send me the file and I will ask one of the guys at uni. Not sure if he can do it but he seems like he knows how to use photo shop etc. If he can do it we can pay him off with beer.

Pok


----------



## pokolbinguy (14/10/09)

Cocko and co.

If CM2's missus can't do it....how about we increase the price of all the items by a dollar or two and just pay someone to do the design. I'm sure someone would be able to knock it up under an hour and shouldn't cost too much. 

Anyway I would love to get some gear before xmas.


----------



## scruff (14/10/09)

ill check in with my boys and i have had a dabble photoshop so i might be able to come up with something 
only thing is im going camping tomorrow sand wont be back till monday 
ill see what the boys can come up with 
cheers


----------



## jdsaint (14/10/09)

has a shirt been created as yet?


----------



## schooey (14/10/09)

Not sure if this will throw a spanner in the works, but I recently had some shirts made for a club event I'm involved in. They were T-shirts, printed one colour, front and back. We had a darkish blue shirt with white print, and a grey shirt with black print. They came up really well, and the quality of the shirts was excellent. So far there have been no complaints on washing etc etc (touches wood)

The best bit was they only cost us $10 per shirt + freight.

So I'm not sure if you guys had someone in mind or not, or if you're interested in a front and back design... please feel free to tell me to piss off if I'm making trouble here... not my intention.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (22/10/09)

jdsaint said:


> has a shirt been created as yet?



What ever happened to the T-shirts?


----------



## pokolbinguy (22/10/09)

Nothing yet...we are waiting for someone to make up the print as a high-res drawing


----------



## samhighley (22/10/09)

Oddly no-one has ever contacted me, and i'm the one that created the winning design 

I'd be happy to look at making it up, and being a graphic designer it's well within my purview, but i'm a tad busy right now. I'll pop it onto the to-do list.


----------



## brettprevans (22/10/09)

i just emailed cocko and told him to contact you and send me the files and the missus can do whats needed. 
sammy do you have the file as a vetor? if so send it to me and the missus can do the job.


----------



## Steve (22/10/09)

Sammy said:


> Oddly no-one has ever contacted me, and i'm the one that created the winning design
> 
> I'd be happy to look at making it up, and being a graphic designer it's well within my purview, but i'm a tad busy right now. I'll pop it onto the to-do list.




See post number 53 Sammy. Im surprised too.
Cheers
Steve

Citymorgue, its called vector. Usually saved as an Illustrator eps. C'mon Sammy chop chop! Still reckon the aussiehomebrewer.com.au should go on the back of the collar


----------



## Cocko (22/10/09)

Ok guys,

Just PM'd Sammy and will now contact you CM2 [After time restrictions :angry: ]

It would seem we may get this show on the road!!... finally.

To re-cap;

We will have a screen made up that will be able to printed on a Tee, Hoody, Singlet etc - Garment in a range of colours!

Glad to see this hasn't died and am still up for the challenge to run the organisation/buy! :icon_cheers: 

Cheers


----------



## brettprevans (22/10/09)

Steve said:


> Citymorgue, its called vector. Usually saved as an Illustrator eps


Yes it's vector. Using iPhone so not great spelling either way let's gat ball rolling. Sammy if ur too busy send me the files/web referances of pics and I'll get my missus to do redraw everything and get it done.


----------



## clean brewer (22/10/09)

Cocko said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> Just PM'd Sammy and will now contact you CM2 [After time restrictions :angry: ]
> 
> ...



You go you good thing.... :super: 

CB


----------



## Cocko (22/10/09)

clean brewer said:


> You go you good thing.... :super:
> 
> CB



HAHA! Hang in there bud, there may be some movement!!


----------



## clean brewer (22/10/09)

Cocko said:


> HAHA! Hang in there bud, there may be some movement!!



Im hanging buddy, thats all I do..........  

:beer: CB


----------



## pokolbinguy (16/11/09)

Finally found the thread I really wanted.

Ok so any movement in this over the last month or so???

Would be great to get it done before xmas!!!!

Pok


----------



## Cocko (16/11/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Finally found the thread I really wanted.
> 
> Ok so any movement in this over the last month or so???
> 
> ...



Sammus said he would knock up a higher res image for printing... just waiting to hear how he is getting on...

But yeah, would be great by xmas - as I am OS most of Jan.

Cheers


----------



## pokolbinguy (16/11/09)

Ok cool.

Sammus...any luck with this so far????


----------



## Steve (16/11/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Ok cool.
> 
> Sammus...any luck with this so far????



is that Sammus or Sammy?


----------



## Fourstar (16/11/09)

Steve said:


> is that Sammus or Sammy?



I'd say that would be sammy, man im keen on one of those shirts. I was tempted just to steal the image and get one blown up by cafe press by myself!


----------



## schooey (16/11/09)

Ditto that, Fourstar... I've been double thinking just throwing something similar together, get a price and offer it take it or leave it, but I really don't want to tread on the toes who have put in the effort so far. As I posted earlier, I have a supplier, I can do the artwork no problem... Anyway, seee what Sammy comes up with i guess


----------



## pokolbinguy (16/11/09)

I would think that maybe if Sammy doesn't come through with a design by the end of this week then we get Schooey to line it up.

Also just like Schooey I dont want to treat on Cocko's and Sammy's toes.....but I do want a t-shirt.

It has been 6 months since we started talking about this idea.

We are getting close to xmas and organising these sort of things at this time of the year could be very problematic. Better to do it sooner rather than later.

What do we think???

Pok


----------



## Pollux (16/11/09)

I discovered some iron on transfers at officeworks the other week. They are dirt cheap, but only standard photo size (6x4).....


They work quite well, tempted to create a T-shirt myself soon...


----------



## pokolbinguy (16/11/09)

Pollux said:


> I discovered some iron on transfers at officeworks the other week. They are dirt cheap, but only standard photo size (6x4).....
> 
> 
> They work quite well, tempted to create a T-shirt myself soon...



You can get A4 ones Pollux.


----------



## Cocko (16/11/09)

Guys, sorry maybe it was sammy....

Either way, I can organise the printing, good quality printing and garment at a click of my fingers... SWMBO is in the game...

Someone, send me a higher res design - FFS!


----------



## Pollux (16/11/09)

Yes, you can, but they are MUCH more pricey for some reason........

I can confirm the small ones work well, my daughter's library bag complete with hop cone shows that


----------



## Cocko (16/11/09)

Iron ons won't last like a screen print!

A screen print is like a 'Band T' or similar - and I am sure you have a band tee last a few years at least yeah?!


----------



## Cocko (16/11/09)

CM2, can your missus still knock it up?

I will PM you...


----------



## pokolbinguy (16/11/09)

schooey said:


> I can do the artwork no problem... Anyway, seee what Sammy comes up with i guess





Cocko said:


> Someone, send me a higher res design - FFS!



Hey Schooey and Cocko....

why don't we meet half way....Schooey can knock up the art work and Cocko can organise the printing as originally planned.  I really don't care who does the design or the printing...aslong as we get our gear...and if the production...ohh and that the printing is done IN AUSTRALIA which I thnk is a given at this point.

I'm willing to send beer to Schooey and Cocko to get this thing going like a freight train. Not only do we need the design done + Printing but we also need to work out how may people want items and of what. and organise the shipping.


----------



## Cocko (16/11/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Hey Schooey and Cocko....
> 
> why don't we meet half way....Schooey can knock up the art work and Cocko can organise the printing as originally planned. I really don't care who does the design or the printing...aslong as we get our gear...and if the production...ohh and that the printing is done IN AUSTRALIA which I thnk is a given at this point.
> 
> I'm willing to send beer to Schooey and Cocko to get this thing going like a freight train. Not only do we need the design done + Printing but we also need to work out how may people want items and of what. and organise the shipping.



CM2 offered his missus' services too... so I have just PM'd him too...

If we can get a screen cut, then we can do, tee's, hoody's, singlets, polo's.... dressing gowns! All in assorted colours!!

Would be an awesome thing if someone could reproduce the winning design...

Cheers


----------



## samhighley (17/11/09)

I have been working on it, in between exam study (priorities, yeah!).

It's pretty close. What do people think of the fermentation, given it illustrates glass carboy fermentation?


----------



## Fourstar (17/11/09)

Sammy said:


> I have been working on it, in between exam study (priorities, yeah!).
> It's pretty close. What do people think of the fermentation, given it illustrates glass carboy fermentation?
> View attachment 33107



Think it looks pretty good. Alot easier than trying to illustrate yeast!


----------



## brettprevans (17/11/09)

yes my missus can still do it. 

either send me the vector file (if it exsists) or send me the highest res versionj of the design and I'll get the missus to do the work to create a vector file and put into a format that we can use for printing


----------



## Maple (17/11/09)

what about an even simpler one


----------



## eric8 (17/11/09)

I like the white writing on black better.


----------



## Adamt (17/11/09)

Ahahahaha


----------



## Fourstar (17/11/09)

Bravo maple, bravo!


----------



## pokolbinguy (18/11/09)

I hope someone is doing this artwork....the week will be over soon 

got to keep the heat on this topic somehow.


----------



## Cocko (18/11/09)

Ok, sammy's posted image is higher enough res to get going... Cheers mate.

I will get pricing and everything together.... and start an order thread when sorted.

Stay tuned for action stations!

Cheers


----------



## pokolbinguy (18/11/09)

Cocko said:


> Ok, sammy's posted image is higher enough res to get going... Cheers mate.
> 
> I will get pricing and everything together.... and start an order thread when sorted.
> 
> ...



Awesome...I have my last exam tomorrow so from then I can get on board and help organise it.

Let me know when you have prices etc.


----------



## Pennywise (19/11/09)

I'm excited, oh yes I am :beerbang:


----------



## Snow (19/11/09)

Sammy said:


> I have been working on it, in between exam study (priorities, yeah!).
> 
> It's pretty close. What do people think of the fermentation, given it illustrates glass carboy fermentation?
> 
> ...



Sammy,

they look great! White on black rocks!

Looking forward to wearing this t-shirt.

- Snow


----------



## Leigh (19/11/09)

Great stuff! I'm still keen.


----------



## Asher (19/11/09)

Don't forget to include a WestCoast Brewers commission in the sale price for the design


----------



## samhighley (23/11/09)

Cocko said:


> Ok, sammy's posted image is higher enough res to get going... Cheers mate.



Or I could just send the resolution-independent Illustrator vector file to someone?


----------



## brettprevans (23/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> yes my missus can still do it.
> 
> either [b]send me the vector file[/b] (if it exsists) or send me the highest res versionj of the design and I'll get the missus to do the work to create a vector file and put into a format that we can use for printing


----------



## samhighley (23/11/09)

Just emailed artwork.


----------



## Cocko (23/11/09)

Update:

Quotes are being done, just finalising the actual garments...

Tees are cool, its the hoodies that have caused some concern.... They Zip up style and/or 'kanga' pocket style. The kanga pocket style is apparently very short in length... Hmmm...

SO, if we go Zip up we can have the print on the back OR the design embroidered on the left chest. The design is at an embroiderer to see if he can get the detail....

Polo's = Can be printed but being a knit, it is not the best idea apparently... so maybe embroidery here too....

RUFF pricing looks like this:

Zip Hoody Pique Polo Tees

Quantity	25	$41.50 $30.50 $25.00

Quantity	50	$33.50 $22.50 $17.00

Quantity	100	$29.00 $18.00 $12.50

250	$27.00 $16.50 $10.50


I have asked for the highest quality garments they do....

Stay tuned.


----------



## brettprevans (23/11/09)

Thx Sammy. Ive emailed the file to my missus and asked her to look at it and give me an ETA on completion. should have an answer this evening.


----------



## brettprevans (23/11/09)

question from the missus

_The art is fine. I would just need a few details from the person printing the shirts and the previous lo res pic showing how the graphic is to be positioned on the shirt (eg. Small chest height graphic, large graphic that covers most of shirt etc.). I could position but if it was intended to be a certain size it should keep with that.

Do you have the contact details for the person/company printing the shirts?_

cocko - did u want to liaise with my missus directly. i can PM you the home email. she thinks its quick to do.


----------



## Cocko (23/11/09)

CM2 - no drama mate, shoot me through the address....


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Spoonta (25/11/09)

good call Asher


----------



## pokolbinguy (29/11/09)

For those wanting in on this buy...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...=39728&st=0

Cheers, Pok


----------



## Greg Lawrence (10/12/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> For those wanting in on this buy...
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...=39728&st=0
> 
> Cheers, Pok




BUMP


----------

